# Omega 1960'S



## Parky (Aug 27, 2010)

My aged in-laws are starting to look into their dusty cupboards at all the trinkets that haven't seen the light of day for a year or two. As a new "horologist" (well I've taken the back off a couple of watches and gone "Wow" before putting the back on again!) I would like to know how best to develop my knowledge regarding the workings of time-pieces. What pointers could you give me?

Also, could you help identify this simple Omega. It has a movement number of 22,535,324 suggesting a 1965 manufacture but I cannot identify the model from case number of 522.021 so any help would be appreciated.

I also have some earlier Omega, Enicar and Longines pieces in excellent condition but, rather enjoy the thrill of the chase regarding research; hence my request for pointers toward improving my skills.

Finally, how does one insert an image from my own computer. The "Insert image" icon asks for a URL.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Parky said:


> My aged in-laws are starting to look into their dusty cupboards at all the trinkets that haven't seen the light of day for a year or two. As a new "horologist" (well I've taken the back off a couple of watches and gone "Wow" before putting the back on again!) I would like to know how best to develop my knowledge regarding the workings of time-pieces. What pointers could you give me?
> 
> Also, could you help identify this simple Omega. It has a movement number of 22,535,324 suggesting a 1965 manufacture but I cannot identify the model from case number of 522.021 so any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


If you use the cal. number of the movement it should allow you to identify the model range from the case number, presumably you have been searching Omega's own database?

There is a pinned topic in "General Watch Discussion" that explains the dark art of inserting a piccie but you need something like a Photobucket account, you can't load direct from your computer.

Also ....... welcome to


----------



## Parky (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks HH.

I have indeed looked at Omegas database but haven't confidently determined the range. I have, however, managed to get a photobucket account; hope this works! Just copy the http:// bit and paste it into the address bar and you should then see the photos. Meanwhile, I will look at the link that HH told me about.

http://s850.photobucket.com/albums/ab70/cparkinson1/?action=view&current=S3700006.jpg


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yow. That band is awesome.


----------



## Parky (Aug 27, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Yow. That band is awesome.


Thank you. My daughter wanted a watch to wear for school so we had a Â£2.50 strap put on the watch. Kind of understated in my opinion. No-one will guess the value of the watch when looking at the strap.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Is the watch diameter in the 24-33mm range? It appears it may have a cal.620 17 jewel manual wind movement. In the round case style the smaller were the women's models and the larger the men's of course. The Omega database has many gaps.

Later,

William


----------



## Parky (Aug 27, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Is the watch diameter in the 24-33mm range? It appears it may have a cal.620 17 jewel manual wind movement. In the round case style the smaller were the women's models and the larger the men's of course. The Omega database has many gaps.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Thanks William,

The diameter is 24mm and is indeed a ladies watch.

http://www.chronomaddox.com/OmegaCaliberList.html#De Villes

cal.620 suggest either a vintage de ville or (vague!) a manual wind Omega. However I have no idea what a calibre 620 is or how you identified it as such! Can you advise me please?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is what a cal.620 looks like.










Later,

William


----------

